# My 13 yr olds first buck



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

My 13 year old wanted his first buck to be an archery buck. We couldnt find any bucks during the regular archery. We went out a few times on the the extended season. My son finally connected with a buck. It was alot of great fun spending time with my son while learning how to archery hunt this year. The old "buck fever" is even better with the archery hunting. Thanks to the guys at Wilde Arrow in Centerville. You guys are awesome. I hope this pic finds its way to them so they can see the grin on my sons face.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Thats a monster compared to my first buck!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Bigger than my first deer when I was his age.








Just wait for the second deer he sees.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Great Buck .I think I met you and your son at WildeArrow this Summer. Am the old guy with all the Recurves. Guys at WildeArrow R the BEST> Again CONGRATS on the Buck!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey! No whitetails allowed on this forum!!! :evil:-()/>-:mad2:


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes that was us. I do remember you. Thanks for the CONGRATS on the buck. At this point I don't care if I shoot a deer or not. Maybe I will shoot a smaller buck just so I can build my son up even more. We both enjoyed the practicing and shooting. Once he shot the deer all the dang work started. It is JERKY TIME!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Can't beat that. When my daughter shot her first she was nothing but grin from ear to ear.

Very fun indeed.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------

